# My Pup is changing colors...Lots of pictures



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Mama is a sable and the father is a maskless saddleback...He was a sable, I'm wondering if he will get his Sable color back. his tail is a black sable color and he has a black streak down his back...what does that mean?? Pictures start at 3 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks and the last 3 are 10 weeks this Saturday. Also His ears are trying to come up:wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a very cute puppy, someone who is more knowledgeable about sable's will have to answer your color questions. I know lots of dogs have the stripe down the back.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sables change the most. Sonar went from a dark black sable pup to completely cream colored and then the "skunk" black line down his back started and now he is completely black again. 









8 weeks









14 weeks









14 months


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> Sables change the most. Sonar went from a dark black sable pup to completely cream colored and then the "skunk" black line down his back started and now he is completely black again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh...what a cutie pie!!:wub:


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> Sables change the most. Sonar went from a dark black sable pup to completely cream colored and then the "skunk" black line down his back started and now he is completely black again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is exactly what my pup is doing with the colors, but I thought it would be later on when he would start changing...the one picture of your pup with the cream color has the exact same tail as my pup now...very wierd looking but now I see other sables have it!! Your baby is BEAUTIFUL btw:wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep he's a sable!! They change colors a ton! Here is my boy Glock:

8 weeks









Later









Now


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

baileys423 said:


> The Mama is a sable and the father is a maskless saddleback...He was a sable, I'm wondering if he will get his Sable color back. his tail is a black sable color and he has a black streak down his back...what does that mean??


Cute pup... he looks like a little wolf cub! All sables have the black stripe down the back as puppies, but it's hard to say what his final color will be. Sables change a LOT. They go from dark at birth, to lighter, to even lighter right before his adult coat comes in, and then darker again. Do you have photos of the parents?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Expect the pup to get as dark as the bit of hair on his tail that is black. You can tell the final color by that and he should get black down the middle of his belly too. Probably not much of a mask, but will have a dark body.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Cute pup... he looks like a little wolf cub! All sables have the black stripe down the back as puppies, but it's hard to say what his final color will be. Sables change a LOT. They go from dark at birth, to lighter, to even lighter right before his adult coat comes in, and then darker again. Do you have photos of the parents?


He is all over the place with his colors LOL but is does look like a little wolf pup :wub: I'm in love with him...just can't wait for those ears to come up! Here is the pictures of the parents


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> Expect the pup to get as dark as the bit of hair on his tail that is black. You can tell the final color by that and he should get black down the middle of his belly too. Probably not much of a mask, but will have a dark body.


 Oh wow, then he'll probably be like his mama, he may also end up with the " reverse mask" for the face color which is pretty cool looking I think


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Yep he's a sable!! They change colors a ton! Here is my boy Glock:
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> ...


 Beautiful:wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is darling!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

after seeing the pictures of parents, he will look like his mom.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> after seeing the pictures of parents, he will look like his mom.


Thats's what I wanted to hear...here is another picture of my baby when he was about 5 weeks old...he doesn't look like the same pup lol. I never thought that he would change that much


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

baileys423 said:


> Beautiful:wub:


Thank you!! I think so.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Yep he's a sable!! They change colors a ton! Here is my boy Glock:
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> ...


Glock is so adorable, where did you get him from, he looks a lot like Sonar (coat wise).


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

baileys423 said:


> Thats's what I wanted to hear...here is another picture of my baby when he was about 5 weeks old...he doesn't look like the same pup lol. I never thought that he would change that much


He is so effin cute!!! Yea he is going to be a light sable like his mom. I love sables!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

baileys423 said:


> He is all over the place with his colors LOL but is does look like a little wolf pup :wub: I'm in love with him...just can't wait for those ears to come up! Here is the pictures of the parents


Looks like there are whites in the litter as well... interesting. Your pup will probably be a lighter sable like his mom, and won't have much of a mask. You can bet someone is going to tell you he's a wolf hybrid. 

Edited to add: tell your breeder the mother needs to have her toenails trimmed!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Looks like there are whites in the litter as well... interesting. Your pup will probably be a lighter sable like his mom, and won't have much of a mask. You can bet someone is going to tell you he's a wolf hybrid.
> 
> Edited to add: tell your breeder the mother needs to have her toenails trimmed!!



ROFL
I thought the same thing but didn't say anything. I thought to myself "wow those are some long toenails, shame on the owner"


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Looks like there are whites in the litter as well... interesting. Your pup will probably be a lighter sable like his mom, and won't have much of a mask. You can bet someone is going to tell you he's a wolf hybrid.
> 
> Edited to add: tell your breeder the mother needs to have her toenails trimmed!!


There were some whites in there (creams now)...that was very unexpected lol.
Yeah, I just noticed the Mama's nails...wow, they need cut big time!!!! I love sables too


----------

